# First router planing jig?, dont make the same mistake I did..



## panamajuice (Apr 23, 2021)

I'd like to first say that planing with a router is a great way to plane, no board is too big for this method. I took too long to try it and finally did yesterday with great results.

Here is my jig, made out of MDF with the slider made of plywood. Spent hours making sure it was super straight and level, and all that paid off.

Made a mistake thou... always doble check how deep you are going to plane, its very easy to over do it, which I found out the hard way. 

I had to purchase an extension for the router bit to be able to reach further down, not really necesary but helpful. Use some wax to make the router slide better.

I think this jig can save you alot of money, it planes as good as my planer, and there is basically no size limit to the boards I can plane.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

You just have to careful not to blow out a corner on a finished size.

Glad it worked out for you..


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

panamajuice said:


> I'd like to first say that planing with a router is a great way to plane, no board is too big for this method. I took too long to try it and finally did yesterday with great results.
> 
> Here is my jig, made out of MDF with the slider made of plywood. Spent hours making sure it was super straight and level, and all that paid off.
> 
> ...


Nice work!!

I don't like the bit extensions, I will lift the piece up by placing more MDF, or any other flat sheet goods under it.


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

your level is upside down


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

kiwi_outdoors said:


> your level is upside down


I believe he is using the level as a straight edge only.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

panamajuice said:


> I had to purchase an extension for the router bit to be able to reach further down, not really necesary but helpful. Use some wax to make the router slide better.


I'd raise the wood before trusting the bit extension at 29,000 rpm
Other than that, nice work 👍


----------



## panamajuice (Apr 23, 2021)

This board turned out great, the planing jig did a perfect job and that mistake I made was a blessing in disguise.


----------



## JIMDC49 (Oct 17, 2021)

I can show you how to make 1 with a table that moves up and down. No bit extenders needed.


----------



## JIMDC49 (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

panamajuice said:


> This board turned out great, the planing jig did a perfect job and that mistake I made was a blessing in disguise.
> 
> View attachment 429287
> 
> ...


As Bob Ross would say "there's no mistakes, just happy accidents"


----------

